# What would you reccomend for a beginner?



## jmdobal

for a beginner,what would be a good guitar to start with?


----------



## marval

Hello jmdobal

Welcome to the forum, good to have you here.

I don't play the guitar, so I cannot help you but, do stay around and I am sure someone will have some advice.


----------



## Mr. Terrible

nylon or steel string?


----------



## Mark Harwood

I'd be pleased to offer some advice. Please tell us more about yourself, eg. your age, and particularly what you'd like to do with a guitar. 
Are you choosing between types of guitar, or between different Classical guitars?


----------

